# Spencer Lake Bass 7-20-09



## ohfrenchy (May 22, 2009)

While my buddy and I were working his wife went to the lake and caught this nice largemouth. My buddy guessed it weighed between 4 and 5 lbs.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

too bad it didnt swim away after it was caught


----------



## uaz1 (Sep 1, 2008)

"Too bad it didn't swim away"...Shut Up, Heaven forbid that someone should keep an almighty BASS. By the way, nice catch!


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol.... No S#$%!!!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice catch. I'm all for catch and release, but I'm not against keeping fish either. If I catch a wall hanger, I'm not so sure it's going back in the water either. They're few and far between.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd put him around 4# looks skinny


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

3lbs., definately not 4 or 5


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

frenchy - how long was the fish?


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

While a very nice catch, I agree with putzin...I think 3lbs would be the biggest that fish would go.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya looks like about an 18" or so 3lbs....definitley not a wall hanger and a nice release fish to become one....


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't say anymore than 3 lbs...below is a fish caught this year on Hoover, 2 lbs 13 oz.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Definitely not more than 3.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

If you hung him on the wall great, if you filleted it great too, sometimes the catch and release crap can get ridiculous. If a fisherman wants to keep a few bass for a meal or 2, he should be able to without being made to feel guilty about it. I'm for catch and release, but only when common sense is being followed. Sometimes I think that C&R is used by some as a way to try to control other fishermen.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

i have to agree. spencer lake is my home pond and if thats your biggest fish to date congrats. but all im saying is that lake is going down hill fast. i mean my biggest outta there is 24 inches and 30 seconds after landing that fish was swimming for some little kid to catch or a older grandpa. but thats just me. good fish though.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just think that after all the time people devote to catch one of these beauties to see one being held looking lifeless in some backyard is just disheartening. and that lake is going downhill. go eat some crappie or something harvesters


----------



## ohfrenchy (May 22, 2009)

Guys, I did not see the fish so I could not tell you other than what he told me. His wife (Thai) caught it and eats what she catches. She mostly catches bluegill or crappies there. He usually fishes for cats there and she eats them too.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

mepps_fisher said:


> i have to agree. spencer lake is my home pond and if thats your biggest fish to date congrats. but all im saying is that lake is going down hill fast. i mean my biggest outta there is 24 inches and 30 seconds after landing that fish was swimming for some little kid to catch or a older grandpa. but thats just me. good fish though.


24 inches? That would have probably been like an 8lb fish...I hope in that 30 seconds you atleast got yourself a couple photos


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

Good catch. I would have kept that on myself.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not saying people are scumbags if they keep the bass they catch all im saying is everybody I have seen keeping them looked like scumbags!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sometimes I think that C&R is used by some as a way to try to control other fishermen.[/QUOTE said:


> What does this mean? seriously


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

theguy said:


> What does this mean? seriously


What I mean is, that I've seen fishermen who decided to keep a couple of bass for a meal, and they were decent sized 3-4 pounders, be accused of doing something wrong, or be looked down upon as scum for keeping the fish. I'm against someone raping a lakes bass population by keeping 10 of 15 bass of decent size, to be wasted at home by the person, and I personally would not keep a big spawner, but I don't pass judgement on a person who decides keep one. I've seen many dead big bass, due to someones faulty catch and release technique.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Pole Squeezer said:


> I'm against someone raping a lakes bass population by keeping 10 of 15 bass of decent size, to be wasted at home by the person, QUOTE]
> 
> Thats the problem. It seems like anyone who catches a bass at spencer lake does this. Even if their not over the 15 inch limit.
> 
> I give that lake 2 more years before it is just completly wiped out of everything but dink sized crappie


----------



## bigbass83 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sure is alot of drama over 1 (ONE), mabey 3lb Bass, lol. Doesn't Spencer get stocked with Bass? Here's a few pics to be "mad" at if you're a c&r guy!


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

The only C&R I practice is.....Catch the fried up fillet on the end of my fork and then I release it into my mouth. I enjoy every fish I eat!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Parmabass, where did you get those pics, that is rediculous! The guy with the three pounder does not bother me but those did!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Got them from a former OGF members gallery, he claimed to catch Bass like that like they were going out of style.


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Parma said:


> Got them from a former OGF members gallery, he claimed to catch Bass like that like they were going out of style.


And they are now 'out of style', but only at the sixth hole at Bunker Hill.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haha i remember that guy, he got crushed on here.

hey i'm all about catch and release but if you want to take one for the wall more power to you.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

holy crap give the cat a break...i agree with most of everyone else....so he kept a bass to eat...big deal...fresh caught fish is delicious...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Geez ParmaBass! that is just RUDE!


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

were those pics from "Factual"s gallery?


----------



## ohfrenchy (May 22, 2009)

To those that had encouraging things to say, thanks but I almost wish I had not even started this thread and shared.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Who eats bass?


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

This is crazy. Don't take out the big fish, who eats bass, keep the crappie, let the bass go. This is why we outdoorsman fight for our rights everyday. When hunting you say let the small deer go and shoot the older ones. Seems to be ok to catch something for the wall but not to eat.If you were there I would fillet that bass ,then smack you with it.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

LMFAO!!! I had 666 posts I had to get rid of that number....I guarantee you wouldn't smack me with any filets, you'd have the freshest sushi you ever set eyes on!

I'm talkin to you son.......


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm strictly a C&R fisherman here - I will admit it annoys me to see people keeping fish - As long as the fish are harvested legally and are of legal length there's nothing we can do but give someone the stinkeye. 
Frenchy - it's still a nice bass -congrats


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel the same way. Nice bass, all I asked was who eats bass and wannabe wants to assault me. LOL


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lou said:


> And they are now 'out of style', but only at the sixth hole at Bunker Hill.


Not to get off subject, but as an employee of Bunker Hill, be aware of the dangers of TRESPASSING! We have noticed the increase of walk-ons after dark. The athorities have been helping in the watch. You wouldn't happen to be the person who used my boat and left it on the opposite bank, because you got tired of paddling, were you?

NO STYLE IN TRESPASSING!!!!!!!

There is nothing wrong with asking for permission, it is cheaper!

Sorry for getting of subject. If you are down and out and have to feed your family, god gave us the animals on earth to harvest to live, not waste.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If it was caught by legal means and was within slot limits, doesn't matter what it is except a sturgeon....

...that's right... crisco disco time!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job! I cant catch a cold at that lake!

And I agree with Wannabitawerm..


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Parma, those were caught out of Lake Rockwell. Made the mistake of showing the idiot one of my honey holes.Check you PM's.............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Got them from a former OGF members gallery, he claimed to catch Bass like that like they were going out of style.


There are certain times of the year when you can catch bass like that on every cast for a week straight when they're schooled up. No Lie!!! When I found the spot I caught 3-7lb bass every cast for 3 straight days. Now here's the problem.........Get caught by one of the patrolling rangers and you'll find yourself $500 poorer + a suspended 30 day jail sentence before leaving the Akron Courthouse. Get caught twice and you'll be eating McDonalds for the next month with an empty wallet to boot.........Mark


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> There are certain times of the year when you can catch bass like that on every cast for a week straight when they're schooled up. No Lie!!! When I found the spot I caught 3-7lb bass every cast for 3 straight days. Now here's the problem.........Get caught by one of the patrolling rangers and you'll find yourself $500 poorer + a suspended 30 day jail sentence before leaving the Akron Courthouse. Get caught twice and you'll be eating McDonalds for the next month with an empty wallet to boot.........Mark


I don't get it, is it illegal to catch and release those fish?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

daj12192 said:


> I don't get it, is it illegal to catch and release those fish?


No. Its illegal to fish that lake. Probably talking about Rockwell.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

As long as the bass are within the legal limits, I don't care if they keep them. I think 5 fish per day is resonable. Most guys can't catch 5 keepers per day anyways. If I'm fishing at a lake where all the panfish are dinks, I'm gonna keep any 5 bass I catch for dinner. Usually I only catch the 1-2lbers anyways. Some guys on here are just worried about bringing in big bags at the bass tournaments to show off. If we caught and released all the walleyes, catfish, crappies, and gills, all the fish would be bigger, but then we would all be hungrier! 

To those people that are fishing Lake Rockwell. Stop fishing it, or tell me where you can get in without getting caught!

Seriously, we need to push for Akron to open that lake up!


----------



## damonation (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah i think keeping a couple bass here or there is actually a good thing. Too many bass in a fishery slows their growth i think. A guy spends $19 bucks for his license then he's allowed to keep a few fish. What's next guys traquillizers on our arrows in leu of broadheads? Hey there Parmabass i was walking down state rd the other day and i thought i saw you.. I turned and said "now thats a piece of Parma bass" Next thing i know some chic that looks just like Paris Hilton is smackin me across the face! I guess you just don't look like your avitar. Lol.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a brunette, and my legs aren't that long. I am close to State Rd. though...


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

give me a break all this bs for one maybe 3#bass someone wants keep. ya'll ought go fishing!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverKatt (Aug 29, 2007)

Not to bring back a dead post but I have to say all you tree huggin cprer's crack me up. I guess you don't remember when when people actually went fishing to catch a meal and not just for a tournament or something to brag about. How come nobody says anything when somebody has a 10-12lb walleye or a stringer full of 12-15in crappie aren't they 'Trophy's" or "Breeders" as well. But a 3-4lb bass lets hang the guy.LOL The fishing is better now than it has been in 40yrs and a lot of it is because of C&R but fishing isn't seen as a way to make a meal anymore. And don't worry if the #'s get low they"ll stock more. I'm usually a catch and release guy but listening to some of you makes me hungry for some fresh bass!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It never fails. Anytime anyone posts anything about keeping fish, someone on this site always has to chime in with their opinion of why it should have been released. I used to love coming on this site to learn and share but I have been on it less and less because of all the negativity people get when someone dosen't agree with what they decided to keep. personally I am mostly a catch and release fisherman but that is my choice just like it is someones choice to keep their catch. I guess I am just sick of reading the same old posts everytime someone keeps a bass. Ok that felt good my rant is done. Good fishing everyone!


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't see the point in keeping bass to eat. If you want to eat fish catch yourself like 30 bluegill and eat them. Why eat the fun sport fish that people enjoy catching? My guess is he sat there with a fat shiner and just picked em off one by one, so that catch does not impress me. Let the fish go and eat bluegill or crappie.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats like saying people should put walleye back and keep perch instead or not to keep steelies either because they are a fun sport fish. I am mostly a C&R guy but it doesn't bother me if some fish get kept for the table. As long as they are not wasted whats the big deal.


----------



## damonation (Feb 27, 2005)

You know i always wondered what it must look like out in lake erie, under those waves for as much fish that are takin out of there everyday or eatin by predators. It must be amazing. You can argue the catch and release issue all day, everyday but i'm sure we'll ALL throw C&R out the window when it comes to catchin those snake heads. I watched a horrific documentary on those buggers the other night. North American ecosystems have a big problem on there hands.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

mriley1451 said:


> I don't see the point in keeping bass to eat. If you want to eat fish catch yourself like 30 bluegill and eat them. Why eat the fun sport fish that people enjoy catching? My guess is he sat there with a fat shiner and just picked em off one by one, so that catch does not impress me. Let the fish go and eat bluegill or crappie.


This is funny. I'm sure that little kids who enjoy catching bluegill consider them a fun sport fish.I can hear it now: Sorry son we can't go after those bluegill they aren't any fun to catch.On the subject of your guess, is it more acceptable to pick off crappie one by one with a bucket of shiners. Maybe they should just ban bass fishing since the population is in so much trouble.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

It's almost a month later and we're still talking about this?! I feel like this bass should have a name. Maybe a memorial or at least a plaque should be place at Spencer lake in dedication to this fish. Release it, eat it, hang it on your wall, as long as your with in your legal rights thats your buisness. If you can't catch fish, it's not because someone else is keeping them. If that were the case they wouldn't be catching them either, would they?


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

Big daddy, I agree with you. I practice mostly catch and release. I just feel that spencer lake is already in danger of being depleted and having people keep stringers of big bass will continue to hurt the future of that lake. Like I said, its not very big and the Bass population is already on the down swing. My previous post was not directed at you, just to let you know.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well this one has ran it's course. Some people never learn.


----------

